# Icky spider alert



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2018)

Da fuq is dis on my truck!?!
(Size of a quarter)


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 30, 2018)

Gross


----------



## digrar (Aug 30, 2018)

Have checked my list, you'll be fine with that little fella.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Aug 30, 2018)

Either one of these bastards

Araneus gemmoides - Wikipedia
Araneus illaudatus - Wikipedia

Actually think it's the TX spider.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 30, 2018)

A medieval nasty fucker that needs to be burnt.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 31, 2018)

Set fire to your truck.

It's the only way to be sure it's dead.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Set fire to your truck.
> 
> It's the only way to be sure it's dead.


----------



## CQB (Aug 31, 2018)

The size of a quarter? That’s a tiddler. You’d really have a problem with our Drop Brears if you think that’s dangerous.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 31, 2018)

Still not as bad as the Banana Spiders of benning...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2018)

I killed three banana spiders this morning, hacking the jungle away from my fence line. Come to Florida, land of Florida Man _and_ scary bugs.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 31, 2018)

One thing I learned about Georgia is to never nap within close vicinity of a log, especially if it's raining and you got a poncho on. Apparently, body warmth and relative dryness make for primo spider real estate. Sucks to wake up to your skin crawling and seeing a carpet of spiders hustling and bustling for space on your upper body.


----------



## Dame (Sep 2, 2018)

CQB said:


> The size of a quarter? That’s a tiddler. You’d really have a problem with our Drop Brears if you think that’s dangerous.


Those things give me nightmares.


----------



## CQB (Sep 3, 2018)

The drop bears or the spiders?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 3, 2018)

I want to throw all of the aforementioned spiders at the dickhead hauling ass down the road in what sounds like a turbine powered, diesel truck.


----------



## Dame (Sep 3, 2018)

CQB said:


> The drop bears or the spiders?


Drop bears of course. 
Spiders are made to be squished.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 4, 2018)




----------

